# build with QT



## killwin (May 6, 2010)

Hello,

I writed an old program with QT.
Now i want build it but without installing all QT.

Then i installed qmake4-qt, and qt4-uic.
but i read a message like this : "program.uic is too old for uic-qt4"

Then i installed qmake, but i can't find moc and uic for my old program in ports.

Any solution ?

Thanks


----------



## gamaral (May 6, 2010)

Do you remember what version of Qt you used to write it? it seems it wasn't 4 (specially since you mention it being "an old program").


----------



## expl (May 6, 2010)

Install qt3 and use "qmake", "moc" and so on since they all refer to qt3 tools.


----------



## killwin (May 6, 2010)

*solved*

Thanks,

It was made with qt3.

I'm made to build it with all qt3 toolkit then. I wanted to install only moc and qmake for a light dependences Makefile, but i can't.

It's ok now. Thanks


----------

